# My House Plant List



## Smells Fishy (8 Nov 2017)

We're all plant people so that's why I haven't signed up to a gardening forum to post this. I've all ways been into plants since I was a kid but recently I've proper niched out and I've got this urge to share all the plants I plan on adding to my collection. 

Myrmecodia 'Adventure'
Fishbone cactus
Dragon fruit cactus
Chrismas cactus
Ficus ginseng
Spider plants
Nepenthes N.xventrata
Cyperus papyrus
Cat grass

I hope you found some new and interesting plants from my pick, please add your own lists and if anyone has experience with these plants I'll be happy to read about it


----------



## dw1305 (8 Nov 2017)

Hi all, 





Smells Fishy said:


> Dragon fruit cactus


I grew one <"from a pip">, and it flowered a couple of times before the heating in the glasshouse failed and it was frosted. 

This was the best photo I got because they are night flowering and only open fully when it is dark.






cheers Darrel


----------



## Edvet (8 Nov 2017)

dw1305 said:


> heating in the glasshouse failed and it was frosted.


I lost a complete Cattleya collection that way,


----------



## foxfish (8 Nov 2017)

I have got a 30 year old cheese plant.


----------



## Smells Fishy (8 Nov 2017)

foxfish said:


> I have got a 30 year old cheese plant.



It must be huge and be vining around the room! That will be me one day when my rubber tree plant has grown into an actual tree, sadly its only about 5inch tall with only a few leaves so it will probably take 30 years for it to look tree like. But when it is, its getting used as the chrismas tree lol.


----------



## foxfish (8 Nov 2017)

LOL not really, its just a bit battle scared & stunted!


----------



## mort (8 Nov 2017)

foxfish said:


> I have got a 30 year old cheese plant.



My mum has a cheese plant about that age as well. Its not huge as its produced dozens of new plants over the years but the air root system was massive until this summer when I had to move it. It sat 8ft off the ground and the roots had made it to the floor and across the skirting board then turned and moved along that wall as well. Its in the conservatory and there were easily 5 or so roots that were 20ft long, which had grown through a couple of pieces of furniture. It looked like one of those houses that had been lost to the forest.
I took a one leaf cutting and have it growing out of my nano at the moment. Hopefully it won't take over but the air roots have grown a foot in about a month so not too confident about that.


----------

